# Birdseye Maple Burl Copper



## ghost1066 (Apr 26, 2014)

I turned a couple of pots today and one went to the burn pile after splitting too much to repair. I can't sell someone a call that has cracked like that even if they would never know it I would so out it went. Second one up was a big ol' thick piece of maple burl and it turned out not too bad. I took two sets of pics in two places with different lighting and still got bad pics these don't do it justice. 

Two main colors, birds eye, rays and chatoyance all in one blank. Not too shabby. 

3" copper over glass and a couple of padauk strikers I turned a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 26, 2014)

Sweet looking !


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 26, 2014)

That's one sharp looking piece


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Really like how that was cut to put the Birdseye to the side really nice piece of wood. I lke the looks of your calls as well Alot of good call makers here.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow... That is some crazy wood. Looks awesome! 

I hunt with the cracked/split/etc calls. Still sound good, but I won't send them out either.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Very nice rounded shape. Good looking wood.

Ray


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Got a question.



 Ray


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 26, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Got a question.
> 
> View attachment 49368 Ray


Nope that is a burned countersink. I Countersink then hold the bit in place until it blackens the edge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice job with the maple I sent you Tommy. That's one sharp call.


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 28, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> Nice job with the maple I sent you Tommy. That's one sharp call.


Thanks Chuck that call didn't last an hour after I posted it for sale and I just spun another one out of that batch. It is going to be another copper over glass going to Indiana sold before I started. I might have 4-5 pieces of that left out of the two batches you sent. Absolutely beautiful and a dream to turn. Thanks again for the trades.


----------



## SENC (Apr 28, 2014)

Great looking call, Tommy!!


----------

